# Finished my first century.



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Got the Mt Dora yesterday, relaxed in a hotel after dinner in Mt Dora. 

Went 104.5 miles and took me 5 hrs 54 minutes with a total climbing of 2200 ft. 
The distance really was not a problem, honestly I could have gone further and I sprinted near the end up to 26 mph before coming back into town where 15mph was the safe speed with cars and pedestrians.

There were three big climbs. First was Thrill Hill at 14.5° uphill, and that actually went pretty easy. Mainly because there is a big downhill that let me reach 44 mph so I went 1/2 way up the steep climb before peddling. I learned that my Fuji and the 2200 gm wheels may be heavy, but they sure carry some serious momentum downhill. I had to either pull out and pass, or ride the brakes to avoid running into riders in front of me during all of the downhill runs.

We had some up hills and a lot of turns but that went pretty easy until the 80 mile mark. As we hit 80 miles I fell back with another rider that was cramping, hoping some encouragement and drafting would help, but a bit later he had to stop. I was on my own and made a wrong turn, hence the extra 4 miles and 200 ft of climbing I did over the planned route.

There were two more climbs a few miles apart after this. The degree of climb was not so bad, but the fact that one was .9 miles in distance, that was really tough. I used every bit of my compact front and 28 rear to keep moving, as slow as 5 mph and wishing for a 32. Then some downhill, but too tired to do anything but coast. Then come another one, a bit shorted but still long and tough. 

I eventually caught of to the group I let go of around the 90 mile mark and we held a nice 17mph pace with four riders and taking turns up front. About 2 miles to go and a nice downhill and decide to sprint and reach about 26 and stayed at 21-22 until I reached the turns into town. 

Im tired


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations. That's pretty fast for a first century, even a relatively flat one. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Congratulations! Keep it up, and yes, that's a fast time.


----------

